# 4K Monitor, welcher ist zu empfehlen? Welche Hardwareanforderungen hat er an den PC?



## Swat-M (19. März 2016)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,

heute geht meine Frage um das Thema "4K-Monitor" für den PC.

Ich verwende aktuell einen Eizo FS2331 über HDMI angeschlossen mit 1080p bei nativer Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln.
Als zweiten Bildschirm habe ich ein Apple Cinema.

Leider kann ich bei beiden trotz hohem Abstand die Pixel sehen und habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, mich nach einem neueren Modell um zusehen,
da Apple leider auch auf ein Apple Cinema mit 4/5K warten lässt (Ja der iMac, er ist nur leider nicht als Monitor verwendbar).

Folgende Modelle habe ich bisher als interessant befunden:
1. Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2. ASUS ROG Swift PG27AQ, 27" (90LM01F0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3. Samsung U28E850R, 28" (LU28E85KRS/EN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Preislich sind alle drei total verschieden doch wie sieht es mit der Qualität, Pixelfehler, Ausleuchtung, ppi, usw. aus? Hat jemand schon mit einem dieser drei Monitore Erfahrungen oder kann einen anderen Vorschlagen?

Wozu sollte mein Monitor geeignet sein?
- Lesen von Texten (Web, PDFs, Mails, etc.)
- Programmieren (Hierbei fallen mir beim aktuellen Modell leider immer wieder mal die Pixel auf  - verwöhnt von iPad, iPhone, MBP, ...)
- Games
- automatische Helligkeitseinstellung an die Lichtverhältnisse im Raum

Wichtig ist mir, dass der Kontrast gleichmäßig und satt ist. Auch ist ein gleichmäßiges Weiß und Schwarz wichtig, da mich solche Unreinheiten sehr stören.
Mein aktueller Eizo erfüllt diese Punkte wunderbar, bis auf die etwas in die Jahre gekommene Auflösung. Auch das entspiegelte Display gefällt mir bei meinem Eizo.

Mein aktueller PC ist schon etwas älter - der Eizo wird durch eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 gespeist.
Es macht leider den Anschein, dass mein PC zu stark in die Jahre gekommen ist und somit auch keine 4K/5K mehr liefern kann?!

Sind neue Monitor-Generationen geplant, auf welche ich warten sollte?


Danke und herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2016)

Technische Anforderungen stellt ein 4K-Monitor in zwei Punkten:

1.) Ein Anschluss, der ausreichend Bandbreite bietet um 4K mit 60 Hz zu übertragen
2.) Wenn gespielt werden soll massiv Grafikleistung (zum Arbeiten/Multimedia nicht nötig)

Zum ersten Punkt brauchst du zwingend DisplayPort ab Version 1.2 oder HDMI2.0. Standards wie das "alte" HDMI oder DVI können zwar 4K übertragen, das aber nur mit 24/30 Hz was eine üble Ruckelorgie ist. An der Stelle dürfte deine GTX580 schon obsolet sein... iirc unterstützt die ohnehin kein 4K.

Der zweite Punkt, was fürs Spielen wichtig ist, extreme Grafikleistung und möglichst viel vRAM. Zum Vergleich: grafisch anspruchsvollere Spiele laufen bei mir häufig nur mit 30 fps (vSync) und der vRAM ist mir auch schon mal ausgegangen - sprich zwei übertaktete GTX980 sind nicht immer ausreichend für 4K... 
Um einigermaßen anständig neue Spiele in 4K genießen zu können sollte man schon mindestens eine 980Ti nutzen.


Persönlich nutze ich den genannten EV3237- der kann alles was du verlangst, kostet aber auch eine ordentliche Stange Geld (wobei ich grade erschrocken bin wie "günstig" er ist, ich hab noch fast 1800 gezahlt damals...).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. März 2016)

Deine GTX 580 unterstützt kein 4K.




> Maximum Digital Resolution
> 2560x1600
> Maximum VGA Resolution
> 2048x1536


GeForce GTX 580 | Specifications | GeForce


----------



## D0pefish (19. März 2016)

Leider gibt es imho noch keine empfehlenswerten Geräte.


----------



## Naimshakur (20. März 2016)

Test Monitor LG 27MU67-B


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. März 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Deine GTX 580 unterstützt kein 4K.
> 
> GeForce GTX 580 | Specifications | GeForce



Du weißt aber schon das das nur für das Referenzdesign gilt welches keinen DP-Ausgang besitzt 
Diverse GTX 580 Partnerkarten verfügen aber sehrwohl über einen Displayport der 4K unterstützt.
Aber wie man im Netz liest leider nur mit 30 Hz.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. März 2016)

Ich würde den Asus nehmen, weil der Gsync hat. Allerdings brauchst du auch ne neue Grafikkarte und da wäre ne 980ti angebracht. 
Persönlich würde ich aber noch warten, wenn ich mich nicht irre, kommt mit der nächsten Grakagen. DisplayPort 1.3, der 4K @ 144Hz kann, das wird nen Highlight  Außerdem wirst du mit Pascal nicht so viel Geld, wie für ne 980ti zahlen. Es sei denn, du wartest noch bis Big Pascal kommt.


----------



## Swat-M (20. März 2016)

Hallo Incredible Alk,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Du hast geschrieben, dass Deine beiden GTX 980 OC teilweise nicht genügen, aber eine GTX 980 Ti alleine dann schon,
wie darf ich das verstehen? Ist es vielleicht besser auf eine Karte aus der Quadro-Serie zu verwenden?

Hast Du bisher irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Eizo EV3237 machen können? Kannst Du den uneingeschränkt empfehlen?

Deine Antwort bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass mein PC eine Runderneuerung benötigt, um dann einen neuen  4/5K-Monitor versorgen zu können.

Edit:
Eol_Ruin, danke auch für Deine Antwort. Mit 30Hz werde ich ganz sicher nicht glücklich werden  - irgendwie schade!
Firehunter_93, danke für Deine Antwort. Wann wird Pascal kommen bzw. Big Pascal?


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich aber noch warten, wenn ich mich nicht irre, kommt mit der nächsten Grakagen. DisplayPort 1.3, der 4K @ 144Hz kann, das wird nen Highlight


120Hz, mehr gibt nur mit 2 Anschlüssen oder DP1.4.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. März 2016)

okay aber zwischen 120hz und 144hz ist der Unterschied ja nur noch kaum sichtbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass Deine beiden GTX 980 OC teilweise nicht genügen, aber eine GTX 980 Ti alleine dann schon,
> wie darf ich das verstehen?



Die GTX980Ti hat 6GB vRAM, die GTX980 nur 4GB - was in 4K nicht immer ausreicht. Zwei 980er sind zwar schneller als eine einzelne 980Ti (sofern das Spiel gut mit SLI skaliert), ihnen geht aber je nach Spiel einfach der Grafikspeicher aus. Wirklich ausreichende fps wenn man mit (sehr) hohen Einstellungen in 4K spielen will gibts erst mit zwei 980Ti/TitanX.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht besser auf eine Karte aus der Quadro-Serie zu verwenden?



Nein. Die Quadros sind nicht zum Spielen gedacht. Die können das zwar auch (da es technisch größtenteils die gleichen Karten sind), sind aber aufgrund vieler Dinge die du als Endverbraucher nicht brauchst (ECC-RAM, persönlicher Treibersupport usw.) extrem teuer und in Spielen auch langsamer als normale GTX-Karten.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Hast Du bisher irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Eizo EV3237 machen können?


Nein. Er tut alles was er soll. Der Bildschirm ist weniger geeignet für extrem schnelle Shooter da seine Reaktionszeit/Schlierenbildung nicht auf Hardcore-Gaming ausgelegt ist, "normale" Spieler werden aber glücklich. Alles andere (Bildqualität, Ergonomie, Verbrauch,...) ist vorbildlich.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Deine Antwort bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass mein PC eine  Runderneuerung benötigt, um dann einen neuen  4/5K-Monitor versorgen zu  können.



Im Prinzip nur die Grafikkarte(n). 4K und erst Recht 5K brauchen eine Grafikpower die heute nicht mal wirklich verfügbar ist. In der Auflösung zwingst du im Extremfall auch drei TitanX in die Knie. Die oben genannte einzelne 980Ti sehe ich als Untergrenze an mit der man in vernünftigem finanziellen Rahmen an ordentliche 4K-Leistung kommt - mehr ist aber immer besser.

Die erste Einzel-Karte von der ich erwarte, dass sie 4K auch in hohen Details gut stemmen kann ist die vermutlich Ende des Jahres erscheinende Titan auf Pascal-Basis oder AMDs Vega-Chip, die aller Voraussicht nach die aktuellen 980Ti/TitanX mit großem Abstand schlagen werden - und mit gerüchteweise 16 GB vRAM auch mal für ne zeitlang auch in 4K/5K keine Speicherengpässe haben werden.


----------



## Swat-M (20. März 2016)

Hallo Firehunter_93,

gibt es auch einen 4K Monitor von Eizo mit NVIDIA G-Sync? Ist diese Technologie wirklich so sinnvoll?

Was passiert, wenn NVIDIA bei zukünftigen Karten kein G-Sync mehr unterstützt und man einen G-Sync Monitor hat- kann der dann nicht mehr verwendet werden?


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


Edit:
Hallo Incredible Alk,

vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführliche Antwort .



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (...) Wirklich ausreichende fps wenn man mit (sehr) hohen Einstellungen in 4K spielen will gibts erst mit zwei 980Ti/TitanX.



Die TitanX wird mit  über 12GB vRAM doch nicht zweimal benötigt? Ich habe schon öfter die R9 390X Nitro, 8GB GDDR5 im Forum gesehen, welche 8GB vRAM zur Verfügung stellt. Kann diese Karte 4K Leistung liefern?

Persönlich gefallen mir die NVIDIA Karten zwar mehr, doch interessieren würde mich das trotzdem.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein. Er tut alles was er soll. Der Bildschirm ist weniger geeignet für extrem schnelle Shooter da seine Reaktionszeit/Schlierenbildung nicht auf Hardcore-Gaming ausgelegt ist, "normale" Spieler werden aber glücklich. Alles andere (Bildqualität, Ergonomie, Verbrauch,...) ist vorbildlich.



Ich bin mit meinem Eizo auch sehr zufrieden. Von anderen Marken habe ich schon öfter gehört, dass es einen "Glow" gibt, Pixelfehler und/oder weitere mindernde Eigenschaften gibt, die für mich überhaupt nicht gehen. Mir würden solche Dinge einfach zu stark auffallen.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat dieser Monitor auch nicht das NVIDIA G-Sync - vermisst Du dies?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nur die Grafikkarte(n). 4K und erst Recht 5K brauchen eine Grafikpower die heute nicht mal wirklich verfügbar ist. In der Auflösung zwingst du im Extremfall auch drei TitanX in die Knie. Die oben genannte einzelne 980Ti sehe ich als Untergrenze an mit der man in vernünftigem finanziellen Rahmen an ordentliche 4K-Leistung kommt - mehr ist aber immer besser.
> 
> Die erste Einzel-Karte von der ich erwarte, dass sie 4K auch in hohen Details gut stemmen kann ist die vermutlich Ende des Jahres erscheinende Titan auf Pascal-Basis oder AMDs Vega-Chip, die aller Voraussicht nach die aktuellen 980Ti/TitanX mit großem Abstand schlagen werden - und mit gerüchteweise 16 GB vRAM auch mal für ne zeitlang auch in 4K/5K keine Speicherengpässe haben werden.



Diese Gerüchte klingen wirklich sehr vielversprechend. Würdest Du mir die Runderneuerung und den damit verbundenen Kauf des 4/5K Monitors somit zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht empfehlen? Wie lange muss ich denn etwa auf die neuen Karten warten?

Werden durch die CES 2016 noch neuere Monitore im 4/5K Segment kommen, da der FlexScan EV3237 wenn ich es richtig sehr von 2014 ist?


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. März 2016)

Ob Eizo gsync fähige Monitore baut, kann ich dir ausn Stehgreif gerade nicht sagen, da ich mich bei der Marke nicht so gut auskenne. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es da auch Modelle gibt.

Warum sollten die Karten künftig kein G-Sync unterstützen? Die Technik ist ja noch nicht wirklich lange aufn Markt. Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass du an NVIDIA gebunden bist. Man braucht aber nicht zwangsläufig ne NVIDIA Karte um einen G-syncfähigen Monitor zu betreiben, man muss dann halt nur darauf verzichten.

Naja, also ob man es wirklich braucht, ist die Frage. Im unteren fps-Bereich (40-60) ist das aber schon ganz praktisch und ich finde, da sieht man auch am besten den Effekt. Also das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung von meinem Notebook sagen. Und gerade bei 4K kommt man ja gerne mal in den Bereich zwischen 40-60fps, von daher würde ich keinen Monitor ohne gsync kaufen. 

Du kannst natürlich auch zu nem freesync fähigen Monitor greifen, das ist das gleiche, nur von AMD. Allerdings soll g-Sync besser ausgereift sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2016)

Eizo hat soweit ich weiß keine G-Sync Module, unterstützt aber stellenweise das (freie) Freesync in ihren Gaming-Serien ("Foris"). Und das nebenbei aktuell besser (in einem höheren Frequenzbereich) als alle anderen Hersteller.

Wenn du einen Freesync oder G-Sync fähigen Monitor hast sind diese Betriebsmodi natürlich optional, sprich selbstverständlich funktionieren diese Monitore auch "klassisch" - dann eben ganz ohne Framesynchronisation oder mit dem üblichen vSync.


----------



## Swat-M (20. März 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

@Incredible Alk, ich habe auf Deine vorherige Antwort oben über Edit geantwortet, da ich kein Doppel-Post machen wollte. Ihr habt zwischenzeitlich jedoch geantwortet - ihr seid echt schnell 

Ok, wenn das optional ist, macht das auch Sinn. Sonst würden die Monitorhersteller sich die Zielgruppe verkleinern, was sicher nicht deren Ziel ist.

Würdest Du, wenn Du jetzt über einen neuen Monitor nachdenken würdest, einen mit diesem Betriebsmodi bevorzugen? Wäre dann z.B. der oben genannte Asus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> Die TitanX wird mit  über 12GB vRAM doch nicht zweimal benötigt? Ich habe schon öfter die R9 390X Nitro, 8GB GDDR5 im Forum gesehen, welche 8GB vRAM zur Verfügung stellt. Kann diese Karte 4K Leistung liefern?


Die Leistung ist rein von der GPU abhängig, nicht von der Speichermenge. Eine TitanX schafft bei weitem nicht in allen Spielen 60fps in 4K, bei zweien davon klappts fast immer. Die Speichermenge hat darauf keinerlei Einfluss - so lange sie ausreicht. Wenn der Speicher zu wenig wird werden die fps aber nicht weniger, nur haste Nachladeruckler. Sprich du hast immer noch die selben 60fps wie vorher, nur alle ein, zwei Sekunden mal für eine Zehntelsekunde 0 fps dazwischen wenn nachgeladen werden muss. Und das machts unspielbar.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Eizo auch sehr zufrieden. Von anderen Marken habe ich  schon öfter gehört, dass es einen "Glow" gibt, Pixelfehler und/oder  weitere mindernde Eigenschaften gibt, die für mich überhaupt nicht  gehen. Mir würden solche Dinge einfach zu stark auffallen.


Ein Monitor von Eizo in der 1000+€ Klasse hat keine Pixelfehler. Ich habe schon sehr viele solche TFTs gehabt (auch beruflich nutzen wie Eizo) und noch nie hatte ein solch teures Gerät einen Pixelfehler. Das sind Qualitätsmängel die man von 100 oder 200€-Bildschirmen kennt im Massenmarkt - das hier ist ne andere Hausnummer.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat dieser Monitor auch nicht das NVIDIA G-Sync - vermisst Du dies?


Ich brauche kein G-Sync oder Freesync da ich nur Hobbyspieler bin und die Art von Spiele die ich hauptsächlich spiele keine extrem hohen oder perfekten fps verlangen. The Witcher 3 ist auch bei konstanten 30fps vSync wunderbar spielbar (für hier 60 fps auf Ultra zu haben in 4K brauchts beispielsweise genannte zwei 980Ti/TitanX... zwei übertaktete 980er schaffen nur ca. 40fps).



Swat-M schrieb:


> Diese Gerüchte klingen wirklich sehr vielversprechend. Würdest Du mir  die Runderneuerung und den damit verbundenen Kauf des 4/5K Monitors  somit zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht empfehlen? Wie lange muss ich denn  etwa auf die neuen Karten warten?


Die neuen "großen" Chips würde ich in breiterer Verfügbarkeit keinesfalls vor Weihnachten erwarten. Zuerst kommen die kleinen Ableger die aber nicht sehr viel schneller als die aktuellen Top-Modelle sein werden (nur weit energieeffizienter). Ob man wartet oder nicht ist ne persönliche Entscheidung.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Werden durch die CES 2016 noch neuere Monitore im 4/5K Segment kommen,  da der FlexScan EV3237 wenn ich es richtig sehr von 2014 ist?


Da kann ich nichts zu sagen. 



Swat-M schrieb:


> Würdest Du, wenn Du jetzt über einen neuen Monitor nachdenken würdest,  einen mit diesem Betriebsmodi bevorzugen? Wäre dann z.B. der oben genannte Asus.


Wie gesagt, ich brauche persönlich kein G-Sync oder Freesync. Ist auch für mich kein Kaufargument. G-Sync sowieso nicht weils ein NV-exclusiver Standard ist.


----------



## Swat-M (20. März 2016)

Hallo Incredible Alk,

vielen lieben Dank für diese ausführliche Antwort. Für mich ist dieser Thread damit beantwortet.

Als Fazit aus dieser Diskussion ziehe ich folgende Schlüsse:
- 4/5K Monitore benötigen einen aktuellen High-End-Computer (mit z.B. der GTX 980 Ti oder TitanX im SLI)
- Die von mir zum Threadstart genannten drei Monitore sind wirklich die aktuellen Modelle
- Der Eizo EV3237 hat als ein Produkt von Eizo wieder einmal überzeugen können
- G-Sync oder Free-Sync sind im niedrigen FPS-Bereich sinnvoll und sind optional


Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die zu diesem Thread beigetragen haben.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

im Test von PCGH (Gaming Monitore Test 2 16: LCD-Kauftipps fur Full HD, WQHD, UHD/4K, 21:9 und Curved [Marz]) wird der Asus PG27AQ als Optimum im 4K Bereich genannt. Der EV3237 wird überhaupt nicht mehr genannt. 

Beide basieren auf der IPS-Paneltechnik sind etwas gleich schnell und auch die Anschlüsse sind ähnlich. Wobei der Eizo 2x Display-Port besitzt, sowie LED-Backlight.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

Du hast Dir den Philips noch nicht angeschaut.

Kein BLB, kein Clowding, kein IPS-Glow, Hammer-Kontrast, keine Probleme mit der Skalierung der UI/Fonts in Games/Windows
Leider kein G/free-sync

Riesen-Display fur Zocker: Philips BDM4�65UC mit 4� Zoll und Ultra HD im Test 
Test Philips BDM4065UC: Erster Ultra-HD-Monitor mit 40 Zoll


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

Nein, den habe ich noch nicht angeschaut. Allerdings sitze ich ca. 70-80cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und habe aktuell den FS2331 mit 23". Wollte auf die rund 30" gehen... aber 40"? Ist das nicht zu groß?


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

Das musst Du wissen, ich sitze in 80-100cm (je nachdem wie ich im Stuhl hänge) und von mir aus könnte es noch größer sein.
Je weniger ich von meinem Zimmer sehe, desto größer ist die Immersion. 
Ob man das jetzt dadurch erreicht dass man an die Glotze ranrückt und Pixel zählt, oder von der Glotze wegrückt und keine Pixel mehr zählen kann ... das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

Ist er Dir nicht etwas zu dunkel? Zumindest auf dem Datenblatt ist die maximale Helligkeit ja eher gering...


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

Ich bin Grafiker, für mich ist die optimale Helligkeit eines Bildschirms um die 120 Candela (persönlich stelle ich 150 ein, das sind etwa 50% Helligkeit beim Phillips) und nicht das grelle Gleißen mit dem Gamer-Monitore beworben werden und dass Dir sofort das Gehirn wegbrennt


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

Mein Eizo (S-PVA mit 259 cd/m²) läuft auf automatischer Helligkeit, was gerade 4 von 100 ist. Auch beim Tablet oder Smartphone regle ich es lieber nach unten, da es sonst so blendet. Nur habe ich den Monitor am Fenster und am Tag leuchtet da schon ganz schön Licht rein - kein direktes Sonnenlicht - nur spät Abends im Hochsommer.

Da der Monitor so groß ist, wie hoch ist dann da noch die ppi? Nicht das ist die Pixel sehe 

Wie sieht das dann auf meinem Schreibtisch aus?  So ein Monster!


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

110 ppi

Und ich würde den gar nicht erst auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Der Fuß ist eine Zumutung. An die Wand das Ding. Schreibtisch bleibt frei.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

Wie viel Fläche benötigt die Wandhalterung des Monitors an der Wand? Und wie viel cm sind es ca. von der Tischplatte, bis zu den Bohrungen an der Wand bei Dir?


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

Fläche an der Wand? 10x10cm etwa.
Abstand Tischplatte zu Bohrung 
10-15cm Aufwärts (komme nicht ganz ran zum messen ohne meinen Tisch abräumen zu müssen^^


----------



## Swat-M (29. März 2016)

Danke fürs Abschätzen 

Ich habe ab Tischplatte ca. 40cm Wand und dann kommt ein Fensterbrett, welches von der Wand 3,5cm herausragt.
Die bis zu 15cm, bis zur Bohrung und die + ca. 5-10cm zusätzliche Wandfläche würden ja gehen.

Die Frage ist jetzt mit den 3,5cm ob der Monitor mehr als 3,5cm von der Wand entfernt hängt?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Ich hab eine Teleskop-Halterung. D.h. man kann den Monitor von der Wand wegziehen, bis es passend ist. Ich glaub, ich könnte den Monitor nicht mal so weit an die Wand drücken dass er nur 3.5cm Abstand von ihr hat.

<-- Beispielhaft, nicht benutzen:

Ricoo Monitor Halterung Monitorhalterung R 2-11: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Swat-M (3. April 2016)

Hey HisN,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde mir dann vermutlich beide Modelle, den EV3237 und den Phillips bestellen und mich dann entscheiden. In Fachgeschäften können die diese Modelle nicht vorführen, da sie keinen PC mit der nötigen Leistung haben .


Grüßle mit Sonne,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (16. Mai 2016)

Hey,

bin immer noch am Warten auf die neue GTX 1080, damit ich mir meinen PC zusammenstellen kann für die 4K-Monitore 

Wie läuft's bei Dir?


Grüßle,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (25. Mai 2016)

Jetzt gibt es ja fast die GTX 1080 Founders Edition.

Neben dem Eizo EV3237, und dem Phillips BDM4065UC ist mit heute noch der AOC U3277PQU aufgefallen.

Gibt es zu dem AOC persönliche Erfahrungen? In den Testberichten hat er ja ziemlich gut abgeschnitten.

Wann wird es einen Nachfolger des EV3237 geben? Kennt sich da zufällig jemand aus?


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten 
Und einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich!

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

Ich habe inzwischen alle Komponenten für meinen neuen PC bestellt.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Monitor mit einer 4K Auflösung.

Welcher der folgenden Monitore würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Mir ist die Qualität sehr wichtig.
Ich möchte ein gleichmäßiges Schwarz haben und auch die Beleuchtung sollte überall gleich stark sein. Und abschließend sollte er keine Pixelfehler haben.



|ASUS ProArt PA329Q|Eizo FlexScan EV3237|Dell UltraSharp UP3216Q|AOC U3277PQU|Philips BDM4065UC
Auflösung|3840x2160, 16:9|3840x2160, 16:9|3840x2160, 16:9|3840x2160, 16:9|3840x2160, 16:9
Zoll|32"/​81.3cm|31.5"/​80cm|31.5"/​80cm|32"/​81.3cm|39.5"/​100.3cm
sRGB|100%|98%|100%|100%|ja
Kontrast (statisch)|-|1.000:1|1.000:1|1.000:1|5.000:1
Kontrast (dynamisch)|100.000.000:1|-|2.000.000:1|80.000.000:1|50.000.000:1 
Reaktionszeit|5ms|5ms|6ms|4ms|3ms
Panel|IPS|IPS|IPS|IPS (AHVA)|MVA
Blickwinkel|178°/​178°|178°/​178°|178°/​178°|178°/​178°|176°/​176°
Anschlüsse|4x HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort 1.2, Mini DisplayPort 1.2, 4x USB 3.0|DVI, HDMI, 2x DisplayPort 1.2, 3x USB 3.0|HDMI 2.0 (MHL 2.0), DisplayPort 1.2, Mini DisplayPort 1.2, 4x USB 3.0 (1x Charging Port), Cardreader (6in1)|HDMI 2.0 (MHL), DisplayPort 1.2, DVI, VGA, 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0|VGA, 2x HDMI 1.4 (MHL 2.0), DisplayPort 1.2, Mini DisplayPort 1.2, 4x USB 3.0, 1x Seriell
Adobe RGB|99,5%|80%|99,5%|-|-
Beleuchtung|LED-Backlight| LED-Backlight| LED-Backlight| LED-Backlight| LED-Backlight
Garantie|3 Jahre|5 Jahre|3 Jahre|3 Jahre|2 Jahre (pick-up&return)
HDCP|2.2|ja|2.2|ja|ja
Helligkeit|350cd/​m²|300cd/​m²|300cd/​m²|350cd/​m²|300cd/​m²
Preis|ab € 1295,--|ab € 1192,--|ab € 1019,--|ab € 740,--|ab € 679
Geizhals|
ASUS ProArt PA329Q, 32" (90LM02CC-B011370) Preisvergleich
|
Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz Preisvergleich
|
Dell UltraSharp UP3216Q Preisvergleich
|
AOC U3277PQU Preisvergleich
|
Philips BDM4065UC Preisvergleich
Oder gibt es noch einen, den ich vergessen habe?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2016)

Der Philips.
Ist aber leider nicht flimmerfrei, reagiert aber auch jeder anders drauf.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

Ich sitze am Schreibtisch ca. 70-80 cm von meinem jetzigen 1080p Monitor enternt. Ich habe da etwas bedenken, ob ich dann meinen Kopf nach rechts bzw. links bewegen muss.
Auch habe ich von der Tischplatte ca. 50 cm bis zum Fenster oder 41 cm bis zur unteren Kante des Fensterbretts (ragt ca. 3,2 cm von der Wand). Hier im Thread wurde von HisN auch eine Wandmontage vorgeschlagen.

Ich habe oben in meinem Post #33 jetzt eine Vergleichstabelle erstellt.


----------



## Schleifer (11. Juli 2016)

Ich sag's mal so: Je nachdem wie groß Dein TV ist, kannst Du dich ja mal 70-80cm davor setzen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle 80cm von meinem 40'' TV entfernt zu sitzen ist das wohl wie Tennisgucken. Kopf immer von links nach rechts nach links nach rechts. Und das in einem Spiel wo das alles nochmal schneller läuft... na herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Auf die Entfernung würde ich persönlich nicht über 27/28'' hinausgehen, aber das beurteilt ja jeder anders. Bei fraglichen 40'' guck dir das am eigenen TV oder aber am TV von Freunden mal an. Irgendwer wird doch so eine riesen Kiste im Wohnzimmer stehen haben. Bei 50'' TV rechnest Du dir das um und setzt dich entsprechend z.B. 13,47cm weiter weg.


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2016)

Den Kopf bewegen während man vor dem Rechner sitzt, ist medizinisch gesehen gar nicht so falsch.
Stell Dir die ganzen Multi-Monitor-User vor. Die bewegen alle ihren Kopf und sind dabei auch noch produktiv. Das ist kein Contra-Argument.

Und ja, beim Philips muss man die Augen schon mal schweifen lassen. Wer ein Hardcore-CS-Zocker ist, der mit der Nase 10cm vor dem Schirm klebt, der wird eventuell nicht zufrieden sein.

<-- sitzt je nach Bequemlichkeit 80-100cm vom Schirm weg, und muss tatsächlich für einen Blick auf die Minimap z.b. die Augen bewegen.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

80 cm erreiche ich auch bzw. sogar mehr, wenn ich mich nach hinten anlehne.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir alle Monitore bestellen müssen, um zu entscheiden...


----------



## Schleifer (11. Juli 2016)

na wer hat, der kann. Alle 5 zusammen kosten ja nur knappe 5.000€. Dafür kannst Du dir auch den 32'', 4K, OLED, 120Hz Bildschirm von Dell holen. Quasi den heiligen Gral der PC-Bildschirme momentan. Na ja vll. außer die OLED Haltbarkeit...


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte ja nur einen Monitor kaufen. Und der Dell ist dann wirklich erstens etwas teuer und zweitens bei uns überhaupt nicht zu kaufen. Ich möchte ja jetzt einen Monitor erwerben.

Der Eizo interessiert mich sehr, da ich auch aktuell einen habe und von der Qualität überzeugt bin. HisN hat mir allerdings auch den Phillips schmackhaft gemacht - Wandhalterung und so.
Beim Asus bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung gleichmäßig ist. Der AOC klingt ebenfalls interessant und der Dell auch. Dell ist ja für gute Monitore bekannt.

Könnt ihr mich noch irgendwie bei der Entscheidung unterstützen?


----------



## Schleifer (12. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die ganzen 4 Seiten vom Thread durchgelesen, aber wenn du nicht auf 31''+ fixiert bist, wär der LG 27ud68P-B noch ne Alternative. Hätte 27'', ist brandneu und ersten Tests nach ein sehr guter Monitor mit zudem schicken Design (fast Rahmenlos).
LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ich nicht den Splin hätte auf 4K, 120Hz+ zu warten (nein, der Dell ist auch mir zu teuer ), wär der LG mein 4K Monitor der Wahl geworden.
Von dem Ding gibt's 3 versionen. Einmal den 27UD68-W, den ...68P-B und den ...88-W. Das W und B nach dem Bindestrich heißt einfach nur weiß oder Schwarz. Der 68-W ist der Günstigste, jedoch mit einem miserablen Standfuß (wippt auf und ab). Der 68P-B (gibt's glaub ich nur in Schwarz) hat den deutlich besseren Standfuß, ist sonst aber exakt der gleiche Monitor. Der 88-W ähnelt dem 68P-B (bis auf die Farbe), hat aber zusätzlich noch einen neuen USB-Typ-C Anschluss. Ob das aber 100€ Aufpreis rechtfertigt...?
Die Monitore sind nicht überall lieferbar, wird aber langsam besser. Quasi wie deine 1080


----------



## Swat-M (12. Juli 2016)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag!

Die Inno3D GTX 1080 X3 kommt mit meinen anderen Bestellungen nächste Woche [emoji106].

Einen Monitor mit AMD FreeSnc und eine NVIDIA Graka? Hm
Wie ist bei diesem die Ausleuchtung, wenn eine dunkle Darstellung erfolgt?


----------



## Schleifer (12. Juli 2016)

Einzelne wenige User berichten aus der Praxis (Bewertungen auf www.großer-suedamerikanischer-fluss.de) von starkem BLB. Verglichen zu anderen 4K Monitoren (z.B. Asus) ist die Gefahr eines Montagsmodells aber wohl recht gering und nur selten anzutreffen. Solche "Umtauschorgien", dass man 4x Umtauschen muss um mit Glück ein gutes Modell zu erwischen ist hier, so mein subjektiver Eindruck aus der Menge der Tests und Erfahrungsberichte, wohl unwahrscheinlich.

UHD 4K Monitor: LG 27UD68P-B im Test - Nerdytesting
Test Monitor LG 27UD88-W

Mit Freesync und Nvidia GPU hast du'n Punkt, an den ich nicht gedacht hatte. Ist halt fraglich, ob Dir das wichtig ist. Ich persönlich habe bis heute diese ganze Tearing Diskussion nicht verstanden. Und das obwohl meine GPU meist nur max. 30fps auf meinen 60Hz Monitor zaubert. Will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es für manche echt ein Argument ist und ich vielleicht ein "Aha"-Erlebnis haben werde, sollte ich sowas zum ersten mal in Aktion erleben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal der Vollständigkeit halber, gibt es noch den Acer Predator XB271HK mit IPS und G-Sync zur Auswahl. Liebäugele gerade selber mit dem. Macht einfach mehr Sinn wie ich finde dass der Monitor g-sync kann, wenn die Games in den nächsten Jahren deine fps weiter runterdrücken werden


----------



## Swat-M (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.

Der Fuß des Predator sieht aber kitschig aus


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2016)

Ja so ist das leider, irgendwo muss man glaube ich immer Abstriche machen


----------



## Swat-M (14. Juli 2016)

Ich denke ich werde den Eizo, den Dell und den Phillips Monitor bestellen und zwei zurück senden. Oder sollte ich anstelle des Dells den AOC ansehen?

Abstriche möchte ich nicht machen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Du musst immer Abstriche machen, das geht nicht anders.


----------



## Swat-M (14. Juli 2016)

Zumindest nicht bei Design, Ausleuchtung und Farbtreue


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht bei Design, Ausleuchtung und Farbtreue



Gerade da gilt doch entweder ein, im Vergleich zu ips, nicht so farbtreuen tn, welche doch eine relativ gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung an den Tag legen, oder ein  ips-panel mit höheren Farbraum aber auch Lichthöfen...

p.s.: Design bleibt absolute Geschmackssache 

p.s. II: wobei tn und ips wohl auch


----------



## Swat-M (14. Juli 2016)

Bisher bin ich mit Eizo sehr zufrieden nur sind mir einfach 1080p zu wenig


----------



## Schleifer (15. Juli 2016)

@Ja--sin:
Na ja, aber nicht alle IPS haben ein nicht gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtetes Bild. Mein Dell 2412m hat so etwas gar nicht, vom IPS Glow an sich mal abgesehen. Die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, BLB und Lichthöfe führe ich daher eher auf die noch unausgereiften 4K IPS Panels und nicht generell auf IPS Panels zurück. Sieht man ja allein an der großen Serienstreuung.


----------



## Swat-M (15. Juli 2016)

Also lieber zum Eizo greifen, da dort die Qualität stimmen sollte. Dafür ist der EV3237 aber auch schon etwas älter und deckt sRGB und Adobe RGB nicht so hoch ab, wie die neueren Monitore.

Eizo Flexscan EV3237 mit UHD-Auflosung im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Schleifer schrieb:


> @Ja--sin:
> Na ja, aber nicht alle IPS haben ein nicht gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtetes Bild. Mein Dell 2412m hat so etwas gar nicht, vom IPS Glow an sich mal abgesehen. Die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, BLB und Lichthöfe führe ich daher eher auf die noch unausgereiften 4K IPS Panels und nicht generell auf IPS Panels zurück. Sieht man ja allein an der großen Serienstreuung.


Soll ich dir jetzt Beispiele nennen und zeigen, dass das nichts mit den 4K Panels zu tun hat?


----------



## Schleifer (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn sich deine Antwort darauf bezieht, dass auch 1080p oder 1440p Panels teilweise Mist sind, brauchst du's nicht. Das ist bekannt. Der Punkt ist halt, dass es deutlich bessere 1080p IPS Panels gibt, als das in der Masse (-> Serienstreuung) bei 4K momentan der Fall ist.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Die Backlightbleedingprobleme haben alle momentanen IPS Monitore, die geben sich da alle nichts.


----------



## Swat-M (16. Juli 2016)

Mein Eizo Foris FS2331 schwarz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU hat ein super Panel.

Sind die IPS Panels besser oder schlechter als das PVA meines bisherigen?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2016)

Im Sinne von was?
Reaktionszeit, Kontrast, Backlightbleeding etc?


----------



## Swat-M (16. Juli 2016)

Kontrast


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2016)

Schlechter.


----------



## Swat-M (16. Juli 2016)

Gibt es ein PVA mit 4K Auflösung?


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2016)

Der Philips ist VA


----------



## Swat-M (16. Juli 2016)

Nur leider nirgends mehr zu kaufen? [emoji22]

Ist das der Nachfolger mit IPS: Philips BDM4350UC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2016)

Zu lange gewartet^^

Der 40" IIYAMA hat das gleiche Panel.

iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 im Test: Ultra-HD-Spielspass auf 40 Zoll?


----------



## Swat-M (16. Juli 2016)

Nur wieso ist der so günstig?

Der Phillips ist im MediaMarkt in Österreich noch zu haben. Kann ich den da irgendwie nach DE bekommen?


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

Ok sieht wohl schlecht aus mit dem Phillips.

Dann werde ich mir den Iiyama jetzt bestellen. Welchen der 32" Monitore würdet ihr mir zum Vergleich eher empfehlen?
Dell UltraSharp UP3216Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ProArt PA329Q, 32" (90LM02CC-B011370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 27UD88-W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Leider free-sync, soll aber echt gut sein. Habe mit LG bis auf DVD-Laufwerke null Erfahrung.)

Scheinen beide recht gut zu sein. Zu dem Asus konnte ich aber noch keine Bewertungen von Anwendern finden.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde den Eizo, den Dell und den Phillips Monitor bestellen und zwei zurück senden.



Zu diesem Satz sag ich jetzt mal nichts 

Hab selber den Vorgänger von dem seit einem Jahr ca, gefällt mir gut hat aber halt nur 28". Ziemlich preiswert, k.A. ob dir der zusagt:
Samsung U28E850R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

AMD-Freesync und TN-Panel ist nicht ganz meins. Trotzdem vielen Dank 

Ich war in mehreren Läden und die haben keinen der genannten 4K-Monitore ausgestellt. Bedeutet ich muss wohl oder übel diese bestellen und zu Hause vergleichen und wieder zurück senden. Was soll ich denn sonst tun?


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2016)

Nein, UHD Bildschirme mit weniger als ~1m Diagonale und VA Panel gibt es zur Zeit leider nicht...

Es gibt einen OLED aber den kann man sich nicht leisten...


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

...und auch nicht kaufen. Ist nicht mal auf Dell.com zu finden...


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2016)

Es gibt auch einen von Sony aber den kann man sich erst recht nicht leisten xD


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

Zu Sony habe ich nur gefunden, dass sie OLED vorerst auf Eis gelegt haben.

Habe mir jetzt den IIYAMA ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 und den Asus PA329Q bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie meine Entscheidung fallen wird.


----------



## Swat-M (31. Juli 2016)

Ok habe beide Monitore jetzt mal verglichen und auch ausprobiert.

Der Iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1:
- sehr groß
- sieht schlicht aus
- gleichmäßiges Bild
- sehr gutes Schwarz
- die Rückseite fasst sich billig an und sieht auch nicht so toll aus (bei mir würde er aber sowieso an die Wand kommen - VESA)
- Farben sind nicht so kräftig
- MacBook Pro über HDMI 2.0 funktioniert super
- Windows über DP 1.2 und 60Hz ebenfalls super bei 125% Vergrößerung
- hat rings herum am Rand Ca 0,5cm Abdunklung
- es sind bei hellen Farbtönen am Rand die Klemmen des Panels zu sehen (Schatten)
- einfache Einstellung per Fernbedienung (Batterien waren mit dabei)
- Einstellung am unteren Monitorrand ebenfalls möglich
- USB Ports und Mikrofon sowie Lautsprecherbuchse sind auf der linken Seite erreichbar
- keine Ergonomie
- über VESA Halterung ergibt sich gewissen Ergonomie
- Standfüsse werden mit Schrauben am Monitor fest verschraubt
- weniger Einstellungen als beim ASUS


Der ASUS PA329Q:
- wirkt gering größer als mein 23" 1080p Monitor von Eizo
- sieht hochwertig aus
- ebenfalls schlicht
- das Bild ist gleichmäßig nur sind die Farben sehr kräftig und gehen fast ins kitschige
- Schwarz geht leider durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung etwas ins Graue
- Windows über DP 1.2 und 60Hz funktioniert wunderbar
- links unten wirkt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung leicht stärker, wirklich sehr gering
- hat sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
- umständliche Bedienung der Monitoreinstellungen mit gestecktem Arm zum rechten Monitorrand
- sehr viele Anschlüsse
- sehr ergonomisch
- lässt sich sehr sehr hell einstellen
- der Monitor wird am Standfuß eingehangen mit einem Riegel ist der der Monitor am Standfuß fest und kann nicht herunter fallen (keine Schrauben notwendig)


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Zu lange gewartet^^
> 
> Der 40" IIYAMA hat das gleiche Panel.
> 
> ...



Is das neuere Model "schlechter", also der BDM4350UC.
Hab leider auch zu lange gewartet und nun gibts den BDM4065UC niergends mehr-.-


----------



## Swat-M (6. August 2016)

Ok ich habe mich jetzt vorerst für den iiyama entschieden. Er hat einfach eine wunderbare Größe ist etwas schärfer als mein jetziger Monitor und hat einen super Schwarzwert. Ich finde ihn zum Arbeiten super. Mal sehen ob ich bei Zeit auch mal einen Film oder ein Spiel an ihm spielen werde.

Ich werde den Markt weiter im Auge behalten und sobald ein besserer mit VA Panel oder OLED auf 40" kommt, werde ich mir dieses ansehen.

Auch 5K oder mehr auf 40" interessieren mich hier wirklich sehr 

Ich freue mich über Infos, falls jemand einen neuen finden sollte.

@fatlace: Ist ein IPS Panel und das sagt schon alles. Ich habe glaube auch irgendwo was von einbrennen gesehen zu haben. Falls Du ihn dennoch ansehen solltest, würde ich mich über Infos freuen


----------



## HisN (6. August 2016)

Gute Wahl.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swat-M (25. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich jetzt das neue MacBook Pro mit den USB-C Anschlüssen mein Eigen nennen darf, benötige ich ein Kabel, welches von USB-C auf HDMI geht. Es soll 4K bei 60 Hz unterstützten, um an meinem Iiyama betrieben werden zu können. Was könnt ihr mir hier empfehlen?

Edit: Habe jetzt die beiden Adapter bestellt:
- MINIX NEO C, USB-C Multiport Adapter with HDMI - Space Grau (Kompatibel mit Apple MacBook):Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr
- Club 3D USB 3.1 Typ C auf HDMI 2.0 4K60Hz UHD Aktiver Adapter:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr

Falls der Minix Neo C auch HDMI 2.0 haben sollte, was ich nirgends finden konnte, geht der zweite Adapter zurück.
Ich werde meine Erfahrung mitteilen. Dank Prime wird beides schon morgen geliefert werden


----------



## Apollux012 (26. November 2016)

Hallo,

habe gesehen, dass viele Bildschirmebei 4k dann auf 30 Hz umschalten. Ist das normal oder muss man das irgendwie in den z.B. Nvidia Einstellungen umstellen? 30Hz sind ja sogar auf dem Desktop "beschissen".


----------



## Swat-M (30. November 2016)

Ok also ich werde beide Adapter verwenden, da der MINIX NEO C über HDMI nur 30 Hz überträgt. Der Club 3D Adapter überträgt wunderbar die 60 Hz.
Was bei dem MINIX NEO C toll ist, dass er in Space Grey genau gleich aussieht wie mein MBP und damit super passt. Hoffe auf eine neue Version mit 60 Hz.


----------

